# meilleur / mieux



## Ric

salut les francophones

quelle est la différence entre mieux et meilleur ?

merci d'avance


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Peux-tu donner des exemples?


----------



## Domtom

_meilleur_ est le comparatif de superiorité de _bon_.

_mieux_ est le comparatif de superiorité de _bien_.

Le pain blanc est _bon_, mais le pain complet est _meilleur_.

Dans ce forum D. écrit _bien_, mais G. écrit _mieux_ !!


----------



## Ric

exemple : aujourd'hui mon niveau de français est mieux/meilleur qu'avant

je voudrais savoir quel est le mot que je dois utiliser dans cet exemple ainsi que la raison de base

merci bcp d'avance


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Je dirai:

*mon niveau de français est meilleur qu'avant *

_*car on dit avoir un bon niveau dans une langue et le superlatif de comparaison de "bon" est "meilleur"*_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

_Meilleur _puede ser según el caso un 
*adjetivo *comparativo o superlativo:
- mon portable est meilleur que le tien
- "la meilleure façon d'marcher c'est encore la nôtre, c'est de mettre un pied d'vant l'autre et d'recommencer"  
un *adverbio*:
- Aujourd'hui il fait meilleur qu'hier (hablando del tiempo)
o un *sustantivo*:
- Le meilleur de l'histoire c'est que pendant tout ce temps il ne se rendait pas compte qu'il s'était trompé de personne

_Mieux _es siempre un adverbio.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

Cintia&Martine said:


> _Mieux _es siempre un adverbio.


 
..excepto en el dicho = "Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien..." donde se vuelve  encontrar la explicación de Domtom: "mieux" corresponde a "bien" y "meilleur" a "bon"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Mi mensaje precedente tan solo pretendía ampliar la respuesta de Domtom .
_Meilleur _siempre está en relación con _bon_, sea adjetivo, adverbio o sustantivo.
Donde se emplea _meilleur _es possible "reducir" a _bon _y emplearlo aunque en el caso del sustantivo la frase tendría que ser algo cambiada:
- ce qu'il y a de bon dans l'histoire...

Gracias a Paquita por paliar mi olvido .
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## mda1707

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Buenos días a todos, Bonjour

Tengo una duda en francés, se dice meilleur marché o mieux marché?
La frase en Castellano es la siguiente:

Compra todo lo que necesites, pero más barato.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Paquita

meilleur marché
pero 
acheter à meilleur marché
pero  tu frase la diría espontáneamente así = le moins cher possible


----------



## mda1707

gracias...quizás me incline más por tu última frase porque me suena mejor!


----------



## Keiria

mieux significa más bien 
meilleur significa más bueno

En castellano sería una compra más buena, por lo tanto: meilleur marché. Aunque estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, Paquit&, le moins cher possible es más natural. 

Un truco: 
b*ie*n -> m*ie*ux 
bon -> m*ei*lleur


----------



## Aprendiz de brujo

La cosa está también en que "meilleur" es un adjetivo (que califica o determina a un sustantivo) y "mieux" es un adverbio (que complementa la significación de un verbo, de un adjetivo o de otro adverbio.
Por tanto, "meilleur marché", para "mieux acheter".
Lo del truco que sugiere Keiria es un buen recurso mnemotécnico.
Ciao.


----------



## Keiria

Aprendiz de brujo said:


> La cosa está también en que "meilleur" es un adjetivo (que califica o determina a un sustantivo) y "mieux" es un adverbio (que complementa la significación de un verbo, de un adjetivo o de otro adverbio.


 
Creo que hay algunos casos en los que mieux es un adjetivo.


----------



## Paquita

Keiria said:


> Creo que hay algunos casos en los que mieux es un adjetivo.


 
ejemplos sacados de Petit Robert
- il est mieux sans moustache (más guapo)
- se sentir mieux (de salud)
- il est mieux que son frère (más inteligente, simpático...)
- il n'a rien trouvé de mieux que ...(más inteligente)

También puede ser sustantivo 
- le médecin a constaté un léger mieux (una mejora)
- le mieux est de ne rien dire (lo mejor)
etc


----------



## mda1707

gracias a todos, con todas vuestras respuestas y aclaraciones me ha quedado bien claro. Al final he escogido la de Paquit&  como ella bien dice es más espontaneo y natural. 

Keiria el truco que me has dado es muy bueno!


----------



## arbel

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Buenas tardes.

Tengo una duda, y es q' no tengo clara la diferencia entre "mieux" y "meilleure"; por ejemplo aquí:

"Leur enfants sont ... éduqués et la qualité de vie est ..."

Agradezco de antemano por la colaboracion


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Arbel, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

- mieux... meilleure

El truco es fácil: _mieux _es adverbio y modifica el verbo (éduqués) y _meilleur_ es adjetivo y modifica un sustantivo (vie).

Para no equivocarte y como en español mejor es lo mismo en masculino y en femenino pon la frase en plural: si puedes decir _mejores _tienes un adjetivo => meilleur (-s; -e; -es) sino tienes un adverbio => mieux.
Prueba .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## YONE

arbel said:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Tengo una duda, y es q' no tengo clara la diferencia entre "mieux" y "meilleure"; por ejemplo aquí:
> 
> "Leur enfants sont ... éduqués et la qualité de vie est ..."
> 
> Agradezco de antemano por la colaboracion



Hola buenos días, en esa frase también se ¿podría colocar bien y bonne?

Leur enfants sont bien éduqués et la qualité de vie est bonne


----------



## passiflore

YONE said:


> Leur enfants sont bien éduqués et la qualité de vie est bonne


 

Bonjour, 

Oui, bien entendu, puisque "mieux" est le comparatif de "bien" et "meilleur" celui de "bon". Mais vous perdez la notion de comparaison.

Passiflore


----------



## Obscuremélancolie

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola! Soy nueva (y no estoy muy segura de si he posteado mi duda en el lugar correcto -.-) y me gustaría consultar algunas dudas que tengo:

- En el caso del comparativo irregular del adjetivo "bon", tenemos meilleur, que en femenino es meilleure, y en plural, meilleurs o meilleures. Para el adjetivo "mauvais" tenemos, " pire"; pues bien, mi pregunta es si pire es variable también para el caso de sustantivos femeninos o plurales (pire/pires)

- Para el superlativo, igual, para bon, tenemos "le meilleur, la meilleure, les meilleurs, les meilleures", y para pire? sería, le pire, la pire, les pires?

Luego, un ejemplo de frase que no sé si está bien escrito:

- Quand on aime autant la marche que les jeux d'adresse, le golf est meilleur que le football. (¿está bien meilleur, o sería mieux la opción correcta?)
- Quand on est grand et sportif, le mieux c'est de faire du basket. (¿y en este caso?)

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Mélancolie.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Obscuremélancolie, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,



Obscuremélancolie said:


> pues bien, mi pregunta es si pire es variable también para el caso de sustantivos femeninos o plurales (pire/pires)
> Sí, sin problema. Quizá desconozcas nuestro diccionario de referencia en francés, el CNRTL que en su parte morphologie responde a tu pregunta.
> 
> 
> - Quand on aime autant la marche que les jeux d'adresse, le golf est meilleur que le football. (¿está bien meilleur, o sería mieux la opción correcta?)
> - Quand on est grand et sportif, le mieux c'est de faire du basket. (¿y en este caso?)


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Obscuremélancolie

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches Obscuremélancolie, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,
> 
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Muchas gracias  Me es de mucha ayuda ^^


----------



## beinag

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonsoir , 
en la frase siguiente dudo si poner : "mieuX " ou "Meilleur"
 "Je crois que la publicité est nécessaire pour connaître les produits mais après du doir avoir de la personnalité et choisir ce que tu penses que c´est mieux pour toi"
merci bien.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

- qui est le mieux pour toi.
- qui te convient le mieux.

Pero recuerda que no revisamos traducciones ni frases. Somos un foro de traducción, necesitamos la frase original entera.

Revisa tu frase  (du doir ?) .

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jean Sol Partre

La regla es más bien fácil
Mieux es adverbio SIEMPRE puede modificar verbos, adverbios y adjetivos. Paquit& dio unos ejemplos que si bien corresponden a la semántica no a la sintaxis. Creo que eran
- il est mieux sans moustache (más guapo)---- aquí modifica a al verbo est
- se sentir mieux (de salud)----- acá modifica a se sentir
Y que eran más pero bueno. Así lo aprendí yo y me parece mucho más fácil de memorizar, pero seguro que es porque fue la manera en que yo lo pude aprender.
Au revoir!


----------



## ACRFfle

Hola a todos,
entiendo lo que obscruremélancolie quiere decir. De hecho tus ejemplos provienen de un ejercicio de un libro de aprendizaje de francés. Soy profe de francés y llegué a emplear ese método (en este momento no recuerdo el nombre). De hecho el corrigé de ese ejercicio dice que la respuesta es "le golf est mieux que le football. Nunca entendí por qué realmente porque mieux es el comparativo de bien. La unica explicación que logré encontrar en ese entonces fue que bien puede también ser adjetivo y que se usa de forma general mientras que bon solo se emplea para gustos y sensaciones físicas. ahora que Cintia&Martine dicen que la respuesta correcta es meilleur, vuelve mi duda. algún nativo que auxilie, por favor????? Podría ser error del libro? que pasaría entonces con esta otra explicación que encontré en su momento?


----------



## ACRFfle

no creo que en il est mieux sans moustache, ese mieux sea adverbio que modifique est, después de être se coloca un adjetivo atributo, alli bien es adjetivo.


----------



## Paquita

ACRFfle said:


> "le golf est mieux que le football.
> Cintia&Martine dicen que la respuesta correcta es meilleur,



Depende de lo que quieres decir.
Si dices que el fútbol es "más bueno" (para la salud)  : meilleur
Si dices que es "más bien" es decir  que te gusta más, o que más agradable  : mieux

Para el hombre sin bigote, sin duda : mieux


----------



## naolinco

Retomando lo de nuestro vianesco amigo Jean Sol Partre,
Bon/meilleur = adjetivo = calidad.
Bien/mieux = adverbio = calidad/juicio.

"Le golf est mieux que le football": ¿error del libro? Sí. Pero "Le golf est meilleur que le football" no quedaría mejor.

El problema para mí aquí es que ni "le golf est bien", ni "le golf est bon" tienen sentido. Es un lenguaje - en el mejor de los casos - muy infantil y, para mí, la única solución sería tener más precisión en la expresión. Será que "le golf est meilleur que le football pour la santé" ? O que "le golf est un sport plus subtil/enrichissant/agréable à pratiquer que le football"? O tal vez que "le golf convient mieux à des adolescents énervés que le football"?

Si nos quedamos en lo básico, prefiero sinceramente "le golf est cool" o "le golf est classe" o "le golf est de la balle" en lugar de bon/bien. Me parece que estas expresiones asumen por lo menos sus lado caricatural.


----------



## jemagamba

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Estoy aprendiendo sobre la diferencia entre *mieux *(comparativo de _bien_) y *meilleur *(comparativo de _bon_) pero me encontré esta frase donde no entiendo porque se usa mieux en vez de meilleur.

Según entiendo usamos *meilleur (plus bon)* para comparar cosas o personas y utilizamos *mieux (plus bien)* para calificar la forma en que se hace algo. Como la oración que propongo a continuación habla de una comparación entre departamentos, me parece que deberíamos utilizar _meilleur _pero no se porque el autor del libro (de donde saque esta frase) usa _mieux._

Mon appartement est ̶p̶l̶u̶s̶ ̶b̶i̶e̶n̶ que ton studio.
_* Mon appartement est mieux que le tien._


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
"Plus bien" est un barbarisme que tu peux oublier !
Une bonne partie de la réponse est contenue dans le post #3 de ce fil:


Domtom said:


> *meilleur* est le comparatif de supériorité de *bon.
> mieux* est le comparatif de supériorité de* bien*.


Et ce qui est comparé n'est pas la _"qualité"_ des appartements, mais la_ conformité à certains critères et la satisfaction qu'on peut en avoir_  (voir mieux CNTRL)


----------



## jemagamba

Pero haber hecho la comparación con *meilleur *es valido también, ¿verdad?

_* Mon appartement est *meilleur *que le tien._

Yo se que esto NO se puede utilizar, si lo puse en mi post fue porque el libro explica que no existe ni "plus bon" ni "plus bien", sino que debemos utilizar _*meilleur  y*_ *mieux*  según sea el caso.


----------



## jprr

jemagamba said:


> Pero haber hecho la comparación con *meilleur *es valido también, ¿verdad?


_difficilement._.. et dans ce cas, on ne parlerait plus de la même chose.
en général la comparaison de deux appartements ne porte pas sur "bon" / "moins bon" mais sur plus ou moins agréable / commode / bien distribué ...etc. et donc sur plus ou moins bien


----------



## jemagamba

A ver si te entiendo...traducir esta frase como "Mi apartamento *ES* mejor que el tuyo" no es una comparación natural (al menos en francés), mas bien debería traducirla como...
Mi apartamento *ESTÁ* mejor que el tuyo. ¿Verdad?

Porque no es que un apartamento sea mejor que otro como tal, sino que es mas cómodo, está mejor amueblado o distribuido.


----------



## Doraemon-

Si es más grande, está mejor situado, tiene terraza y de todo y el otro es un cuchitril, entonces ES mejor que el tuyo. Está mejor que el tuyo si está mejor pintado, amueblado, más limpio, aseado, etc., pero si uno es el palacio de versalles y el otro un zulo sin ventana, pues ES mejor, no está mejor.
Viene a ser un poco en mi opinión la misma diferencia que habría entre mieux y meilleur en este caso. Un appartement de 500 mètres carrées à la meilleure rue de la ville est meilleur qu'un studio sans fenètre et au sous-sol au milieu d'une zone industrielle pourrie, mais si l'appart est mieux décoré, est plus sympa... alors il est mieux que le tien (à mon avis, corrigez-moi si je me trompe).


----------



## Cactuses

En que caso se pone cada uno?


----------

